# Today on RO- Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Oct 8, 2009)

[align=center]





*Thursday, 8th October 2009*




Hello!












Happy Birthday to...

*Phinnsmommy*

and

*Bethi7*

Also, *Becknutt* celebrates *Ruby's* second Gotcha Day today! 

Have a great day guys!
arty:


Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 









At the weekend, *myheart* sadly lost  Luna.  She was a special bunny who fought her illness very bravely and shall be sadly missed. Binky free Luna...



*kweenkylie* also sadly lost her  baby girl.  RIP little one...



*DazyDaizee* lost her beloved bunny  Wally  recently also. Binky free Wally...


ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:



*Infirmary- Bunnies and slaves that need our help and support:*


 *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears* is going to the vets with D.C today with concerns over  head shaking.  Please keep them in your thoughts.


 *Loveable Lops* is concerned about new bunny Smudge and  soft poo 


 *MATH* is concerned about  Harvey's pee  which looks unusual...


 *Delusional* is worried about treating  Delilah's abscess  and wondering what is the best protocol to use...


 *JimD* is looking after  Chippy and her lump  and could use some good thoughts...



 ray:




* Loveable Lops* is very worried about Smudge, who has  disappeared from his pen.  Please keep them in your thoughts.
ray:



*JadeIcing* has announced a  new furry addition!  Go and meet *Hannah Montana*!
:bunnydance:




*angieluv* has posted some adorable pictures of  Rudy getting some exercise! 
:run:



Follow *undergunfire's* bunny Morgan on his search for a  wifebun!  
:inlove:




*Slavetoabunny* has shared this  amazing video  recorded by volunteers from the Gainesville Rabbit Rescue!
:highfive:




*Let Your Hare Down*

Go and check out everything going on in this forum!



*



*


*Who is this?!*

*



*

[/align][align=center] 
* Have a great day guys!*
[/align]* 
*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 8, 2009)

Erm..... Sorry guys, I can't seem to get it centre-aligned for some reason. I've tried about 12 times! It'll be left-aligned news today I'm afraid!! :?


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice Job Jen THX!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 8, 2009)

The mystery bunny has to be the handsome Poe. Thanks for plugging our wonderful video. We are so proud of it!


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Jen for mentioning my Luna. This has been the most difficult week I have had in a long time. Thanks RO members for your support.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 8, 2009)

Cute little Poe!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2009)

Yay!!!! My lil Halloween bunny


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Yay!!!! My lil Halloween bunny








Don't ask me what I did, I am just trying out some new software (Lightroom 2).


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 11, 2009)

OoooOOOooOoOOOO

Ghostly Poe!


----------

